# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Сознание Кришны в каждом городе и деревне >  Барнаул

## lokaram das



----------


## lokaram das



----------


## lokaram das



----------


## lokaram das



----------


## Dayal Nitai das

Классно! Спасибо за видео с Гуру Махараджем!

----------


## lokaram das



----------


## Эдвард

Вот молодцы! Сколько блюд Господу предложили  :smilies:  
Джая!

----------


## lokaram das



----------


## lokaram das



----------


## lokaram das

Экстатичный киртан на День Рождения Вишну таттвы прабху и матаджи Лила шакти.

----------


## lokaram das



----------


## lokaram das



----------


## lokaram das



----------


## lokaram das



----------


## lokaram das



----------


## lokaram das



----------


## lokaram das



----------


## lokaram das



----------


## Dayal Nitai das

> 


Бесподобно! Неповторимо!

----------


## lokaram das



----------


## lokaram das



----------


## lokaram das

Харинама в Рубцовске

----------


## lokaram das

Харинама в Поспелихе и Шипуново

----------


## lokaram das

Годовщина установления божеств Шри Шри Нитай Нимай Сундар в г.Рубцовске

----------


## lokaram das

Харинама в Барнауле с Е.С.Бхакти Чайтаньей Свами

----------


## lokaram das



----------


## lokaram das



----------


## lokaram das



----------


## Vyasa-suno das

Локарам прабху у вас талант делать замечательные ролики! Примите мои дандаваты.. ___о_

----------


## lokaram das

Спасибо, дорогой Vyasa-suno прабху. Примите мои поклоны.

----------


## lokaram das



----------


## lokaram das



----------


## lokaram das



----------


## lokaram das



----------


## lokaram das



----------


## lokaram das



----------


## lokaram das



----------


## lokaram das



----------


## lokaram das



----------


## lokaram das

Шри Гаурачандра. Барнаул. 06.06.13

О Господь, нет никого сострадательнее Тебя. Один Твой ми-
лостивый взгляд рассеет тьму сердца.

Я предлагаю пранаму Шачи-танайе Шри Гаурахари, чьи красивые волосы украшены пылью, поднимающейся от Его танца, чьи пленительные подобные плоду бимба алые губы дрожат во время пения харинама-картана, и Его форма украшена сверкающей тилакой.

----------

